# My new MBK gone off food



## WhitePython (6 mo ago)

I have had my ball python for around 3 years. In Feb I fetched my dream snake, an MBK. He was around 2 months old when I fetched him. I left him alone for a week in his quarantine enclosure and then started to introduce food. He began eating his mouse pinkies immediately and I fed him every 5 days. After he ate twice I began small handling sessions every 2/3 days. He had two full sheds with me since then.

Recently we’ve gone into winter and he hasn’t eaten since. He is still just as active as he was before he stopped eating; during the early mornings and early evenings. The other times he is usually sleeping in his warm hide. He hasn’t eaten in about a month, but is showing no signs of stress. I’ve since stopped the handling sessions. Advice please!


----------

